# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Erreur : localhost n'est pas configur pour tablir une connexion au port service web

## Montero79

Bonjour

Comment faire pour corriger cette erreur :

"localhost n'est pas configur pour tablir une connexion au port service web http"

Je suis sous Vista Home premium, IIS 7.0 et VS2005 Pro

Cette erreur se produit que je veux utiliser le serveur IIS et cela marche avec le serveur de dvelloppement.

Idem avec une nouvelle application qui ne contient qu'une page aspx et l'affichage d'un label

Merci pour vos rponses

----------

